# TiVo HME Wiki now available



## davidblackledge

I gave up on the previous thread...both of those people disappeared or something.

I have just set up http://hmedev.wikidot.com/ 
I put a simple starting outline on it (no time to fill anything in today) and have set it up so anybody can join with the password:
ILoveHME

The goal: organize all of the real HME documentation, all of the learned HME documentation, and all of the tips, tricks, and code snippets we share in an unorganized fashion here. Let's keep the discussions here, of course, but the results can be organized there.

So... go fill in stuff! please! ;]


----------



## davidblackledge

FYI, I've put a somewhat decent amount of content on the Wiki, now... but I really am counting on others contributing things they've learned or know really well. Not that I don't have more to add, still.


----------



## davidblackledge

Added more content (and thanks for your contribution, wmcbrine)... but I am posting here because I also added a link to something I've been hoping/asking for... Peter Franza created the Java class I was hoping for...before I asked for it. A class to handle the TiVo Network Discovery without me having to learn/understand how that works.


----------



## wmcbrine

Actually, I wouldn't use that code. It depends on the old-style beacons, which TiVo seems to be phasing out, in favor of mDNS (zeroconf/rendevous/bonjour). Besides which, the old system is slow, unless you pull some trickery like setting up a fake web server to catch addresses as they come in (as in my remote program). Otherwise -- when used as directed -- you have to wait a full minute to be sure you've heard from them all.

If you're looking for new-style TiVo detection code in Java, I understand it's in kmttg. (And of course in Python, in my remote (0.17+) and now in pyTivo.)


----------



## davidblackledge

I don't know how I wasn't aware of moyekj's work ( http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/ ), but you're exactly right. 
One problem... it uses a more recent version of JmDNS... the sample server and, I believe, the copy of the sample server in Galleon's library(?) use an older, totally incompatible version... 
So, I can use the old beacon stuff (which binds to a port that TiVo Beacon and Galleon both bind to as well, so I can't have it run at the same time as them) or I can... I dunno... find or write a custom server that works with the newer JmDNS, I guess.

Kinda sux.

Oh well...thanks anyway.


----------



## jtkohl

The latest Galleon uses a newer JmDNS library, doesn't use the one in the HME distribution anymore. And it uses Bonjour to announce itself.


----------



## davidblackledge

For anyone interested, I started playing with ZeroConf/Bonjour/Multicast/DNS/whatever you want to call it for Java and put some quick info on what I had to do in the Wiki under "TiVo Discovery."
I know I couldn't find this information anywhere, so maybe somebody else was looking for it.


----------



## wmcbrine

> _tivo-remote._tcp (does anybody have information on this one?)


That's sent for TiVos that support the remote control interface, and it indicates the port number (although that never changes).


----------

